# WLAN viel zu langsam - Ursache?



## Paddy777 (22. September 2018)

Hallo!

Ich verzweifle langsam an meiner Internetverbindung und kann nicht erkennen, warum es so langsam ist.

Ich habe einen O2 DSL M Tarif mit einer Leitung "bis zu 50 Mbit/s". 

Speedtest-Ergebnis Download: um die 13 Mbit/s
Upload: um die 12 Mbit/s

Ich verwende eine WLAN-Karte auf der "108 Mbps" angegeben sind. Zudem verwende ich einen WLAN-Verstärker mit bis zu 300 Mbps Übertragung.

Die Analyse bei Computer Bild sagt, dass meine Downloadgeschwindigkeit zu langsam ist, die Uploadgeschwindigkeit "perfekt". Kann man anhand der Angaben erkennen, warum es zu langsam ist? Brauche ich vielleicht eine schnellere WLAN-Karte? Anzumerken ist noch, dass das ich mit Verstärker 4-5 Striche Signalstärke habe, ohne Verstärker nur einen, obwohl das Modem nur 8 Meter entfernt ist. Ich blick da nicht durch, für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Paddy


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2018)

Zwei Dinge zum nachdenken:

1.) "bis zu 50 MBit" ist auch bei 13 MBit erfüllt.
2.) Die angegebenen WLAN-Geschwindigkeiten (108, 300 usw.) werden erreicht wenn Sender und Empfänger in gefühlten 10 Zentimeter Abstand stehen und dazwischen keine Hindernisse sind und in 100 Meter Umkreis sonst niemand mit irgendwas funkt - absolutes BestCase-Werbeszenario sozusagen das real nie auftritt. Sobald das WLAN mehrere Meter überbrücken soll und dazwischen womöglich noch Hindernisse (Türen, Wände, Möbel,...) sind werden die Übertragungsraten viel, viel kleiner.

Ob es am WLAN liegt oder an deiner Internetverbindung selbst kannst du dadurch herausfinden, dass du testweise einfach mal ein LAN-Kabel benutzt. Ists dann schneller ist dein WLAN das Problem, ists dann immer noch langsam liefert dein Internetanbieter nicht mehr.


----------



## Paddy777 (22. September 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich wusste noch nicht, dass die WLAN-Geschwindigkeit in diesem Ausmaß von physischen Hindernissen beeinträchtigt wird. Ich werde es einmal mit Kabel versuchen und auch den PC in direkter Sichtlinie zum Modem aufstellen.

Paddy


----------



## robbe (23. September 2018)

108Mbit Wlan Karte? Da muss ich mal ebend 15 Jahre zurückdenken....
Diese 108Mbit Teile waren quasi eine Erweiterung des 802.11g Standards mit 54Mbit und nannten sich SuperG. Nur dass SuperG kein Standard war und deswegen selten funktioniert hat. Letztlich wurden dann meistens doch bloß die üblichen 54Mbit zwischen den Geräten ausgehandelt. 
Wenn du dir den Status der Netzwerkverbindung anschaust wird da also vermutlich 54Mbit oder weniger stehen, was die Netto 13Mbit völlig plausibel macht.
Eine Netzwerkkarte aus dem aktuellen Jahrzehnt könnte hier also schon Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## 9maddin9 (23. September 2018)

Was zeigt dein Router für eine Synchronisierte DSL Geschwindigkeit? Welcher Router wird verwendet?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paddy777 (23. September 2018)

Zyxel O2 Homebox 6641

@robbe: Danke für die klare Aussage!  Hab schon gedacht, dass das eine Bremse sein könnte. Aber wie gesagt: Zu wenig Ahnung.


----------



## Paddy777 (23. September 2018)

Ich habe eben einen FRITZ!WLAN Stick N mit bis zu 300 Mbit/s eingebaut. Der aktuelle Speedtest zeigt nur einen unwesentlichen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von insgesamt 14-15 Mbit/s. Das ist noch nicht wirklich befriedigend...


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2018)

Was sagt der Test mit der Kabelverbindung?


----------



## Paddy777 (23. September 2018)

Leider aktuell noch nichts, da ich kein passendes Kabel da habe. Nächste Woche hoffe ich kann ich es mal mit einem geliehenen Kabel testen.


----------



## robbe (23. September 2018)

Blöde Frage, wo steht der Verstärker? Ich hoffe doch nicht direkt neben dem PC.


----------



## 9maddin9 (23. September 2018)

Was sagt denn dein Router für eine verbundene Geschwindigkeit zum Anbieter?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paddy777 (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

wie finde ich heraus, was für eine verbundene Geschwindigkeit mein Router zum Anbieter hat?

Leider hat sich die Situation extrem verschlechtert: Mit meinem neuen Fritz-Stick komme ich aktuell nur auf 0,4 MBit Downloadgeschwindigkeit! 

Den Verstärker habe ich an verschiedenen Punkten getestet, es ändert nichts.

Konnte inzwischen auch einen Kabeltest durchführen, allerdings nur mit dem Laptop meiner Frau: Hier komme ich wie gehabt auf ca. 13 MBit.

Der Screenshot ist von meinem Desktop-PC mit dem neuen Fritz Stick. Lässt sich hier etwas erkennen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

